# chesty cough !



## GentleBenn (28 Jul 2009)

Hi All,

I've recently upped my weekly milage again after a long lay off doing about 80 to 100 a week, i noticed that i develop a slight chesty cough after a ride ! Nothing serious , the same thing happens to me if i go into an air conditioned room.

Does anyone else get this ?


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Jul 2009)

I've had a chesty "phlemy" cough for about 5 weeks now. Has severly limited my cycling and aerobic capacity.. If I push too much, am coughing like a gooden!

Yeah, I should have gone to the docs, but all ill get is anti-biotics and I cant be done with that.. 

I reckon you've got dirty germs! Am sure I have!


----------



## Landslide (28 Jul 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> I've had a chesty "phlemy" cough for about 5 weeks now. Has severly limited my cycling and aerobic capacity.. If I push too much, am coughing like a gooden!
> 
> Yeah, I should have gone to the docs, but all ill get is anti-biotics and I cant be done with that..
> 
> I reckon you've got dirty germs! Am sure I have!



Might be worth a trip to the GP. I had a cough that I couldn't shift for about 3 weeks. Went to the GP, made apologetic noises about wasting their time with a cough, got told I had pneumonia...


----------



## GentleBenn (28 Jul 2009)

Pneumonia !! Lucky you went to the docs !

I dont think it's an infection , my chest and lungs feel weak, I dont know how to describe it properly, i feel ok the rest of the time , but after being on the bike I've got a bit of a cough and it feels productive ??


----------



## Jim_Noir (28 Jul 2009)

My swine flu started as a chesty cough, my breathing was worse with it than when I broke my septum!


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Jul 2009)

Landslide said:


> Might be worth a trip to the GP. I had a cough that I couldn't shift for about 3 weeks. Went to the GP, made apologetic noises about wasting their time with a cough, got told I had pneumonia...



Yikes!! 

See, they call me hypocondriact, well, friends and family do anyhow, so i've given up and decieded ill die slowly and have "told you so" on my grave.. hehehe!

My, cough, is, well, not much, just this yukky phlem. I've had it before a few times. And I have to cough it up. Nice! Ill see.. hehe!

Back OT, I have found air-con makes me dry throated and can bring on a cough. Also same with potatoes, in any format..


----------



## ASC1951 (28 Jul 2009)

GentleBenn said:


> i develop a slight chesty cough after a ride
> 
> Does anyone else get this ?


Yes. My GP reckons mine is 'late-onset asthma' or 'exercise-induced asthma', depending which issue of the BMJ he is looking at. My father was asthmatic all his life and on reflection my cough has been getting worse for several years.

Another possible diagnosis is rather more sinister, as I used to smoke from my late teens to the age of 30. "Well, you would be very unlucky if that was to suddenly cause a problem 30 years later", he said cheerily, "but some people are very unlucky". XRays are completely clear, fortunately.

Any long-standing complaint should always be taken along for proper diagnosis, even if it is something trivial in itself. Untreated asthma, for instance, can lead to progressively reducing lung function.


----------

